# How Do I Make A Photo In My Mail My Avatar?



## fletgee (Sep 1, 2020)

I have no idea how to do tis. Can u help?


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 1, 2020)

@fletgee , glad to see you! But, I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## fletgee (Sep 1, 2020)

@Chicoro, happy to see you too. Stay safe and be well.


----------



## fletgee (Sep 9, 2020)

Gee, I guess no one knows how to do this.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 9, 2020)

fletgee said:


> Gee, I guess no one knows how to do this.



I have no idea how to do this from a PC since I'm always on here via my phone. Is there a way you can save the photo to a file on your PC or phone and then, from here select it as your avatar?

If it's a file size issue, you will need to resize the photo before it will be suitable for selection.


----------



## BonBon (Sep 19, 2020)

@fletgee

The photo is in your email account?
Are you doing this from PC or phone?


----------

